# iPhone 3G download speed.



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone tried their iphone 3g connection via dslreports? Anybody knows the promised speed of rogers?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I highly doubt Rogers promises speed. I don't think anyone promises speed.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Click here:
http://www.dslreports.com/mspeed

I wanna see how Rogers's 3G network compares to Telus' 3G network. The fastest I've achieved is 719kbps. I average 300kbps, good enough for YouTube (around 225kbps if I'm not mistaken...)


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I tried it over Edge before and I was getting something like 60KBPS  Meh, faster than dial up!


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Click here:
> http://www.dslreports.com/mspeed
> 
> I wanna see how Rogers's 3G network compares to Telus' 3G network. The fastest I've achieved is 719kbps. I average 300kbps, good enough for YouTube (around 225kbps if I'm not mistaken...)


YouTubes FAQ claims 500KBps which seems excessive.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I get 1.8Mbps on 3G and 200kbps on EDGE.

EDIT: that seems a bit high... my test must be bunk :lmao:


----------



## Spaz888 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Lousy*

3G speeds on Rogers in the Greater Vancouver area are pathetic, especially since many people now have the iPhone. You're lucky to attain 800+ kilobits/sec. Average speeds are around 500 kilobits/sec on the iPhone. 

At home with Wifi and with Shaw Speedboost, with the same test, I get 21,000+ kilobits per second. With the iPhone, I get 9,000 kilobits/sec. That's a huge difference. I guess the cpu and flash memory on the iPhone are the bottleneck. Still, 3G speeds with Rogers are certainly not all they can be.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*app for checking download speed*

On a related note, there is a free application for the iPhone to check the speed called speedtest. Downloaded yesterday and got 105 k down and 114 up. Seems kinda low.


----------



## Spaz888 (Mar 21, 2009)

Pierre, there's something really wrong there if you continuously get those speeds. You should be getting at least 500 kbps. Is your iPhone JB? There could be something running in the background or you haven't selected a server close to you. I use the speedtest site for my PC all the time and it's very good and accurate, the same with my iPhone. In fact , speeds with the iPhone are better than the other speedtest sites.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I find the DSL reports mobile test to be horribly inaccurate - try testmyiphone.com


----------



## Spaz888 (Mar 21, 2009)

testmyiphone used to be very accurate. i dunno what happened but now their speed results are all over the place. the next best is dsl reports now. otherwise, for top notch speed test results, download the free app from itunes called speedtest. it's made by the same company that runs Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been using speedtest (a neat application on the iTunes store) and I find that my download varies quite a bit, i.e., from 300 kps to 2 500 kps. Seems to depend a lot on location and time of day. Uploads are between 40 and 190 kps.


----------



## Spaz888 (Mar 21, 2009)

That's the problem with the 3G right now. The backhaul can't handle the traffic and thats why speeds are all over the place. For that reason alone, I ditched my data plan on my iPhone. I'll get it again once the network improves.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

Spaz888 said:


> Pierre, there's something really wrong there if you continuously get those speeds. You should be getting at least 500 kbps. Is your iPhone JB? There could be something running in the background or you haven't selected a server close to you. I use the speedtest site for my PC all the time and it's very good and accurate, the same with my iPhone. In fact , speeds with the iPhone are better than the other speedtest sites.


Spaz,

There was an error in my post - get close to 2.5 meg on download.


----------



## Spaz888 (Mar 21, 2009)

PierreB, that's what you should be getting on an a constant basis. 2.5 Mb/sec is 2560 kilobits/sec. I was getting 500-800 kilobits with Rogers and every now and then, sometimes, if lucky around 4AM speeds would jump to around 1500-1800. 

I got rid of my data plan because the speeds were not acceptable.


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

The best speed I've achieved on Fido in the Ottawa area is 1968 kbits/s down and 234 kbits/s up. (SpeedTest)

Jeff


----------



## BlackViper (Mar 2, 2008)

*Good speeds in Saskatoon*

I'm getting 1000-1500 Kbps down and 100-200 Kbps up on the 3G network. If you can't consistently get 1000 Kbps down i would make some complaints to Rogers, i have heard them claim "up to" 7 Mbps but never heard a guaranteed minimum.


----------



## bellcod (Dec 2, 2010)

*Rogers and iphone 3g speed*

As of today I have tried my iphone 4 and got 5.02 mbps download and 2 upload.


----------

